# Anyone else found these two free packs in Arturia Pigments 3?



## Flintpope (May 10, 2021)

Right down the bottom of the STORE lurk these two freebies.

*Percussive Drive* is sound-design brilliance. I was in STOMP (original cast ) for 9 years and now I never use drums or percussion in any of my work (got burnt-out on the old drum thing) but this pack may change that!


----------



## Teksonik (May 10, 2021)

I had M Houle's Signature but didn't see Percussive Drive. Not my cup of tea but you never know if the percs will come in handy some day.


----------



## Teksonik (May 10, 2021)

Here's a few more patches if anyone is interested:


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 10, 2021)

Dang they have so many soundpacks. Thank you for the heads up on the free ones.


----------



## Dirtgrain (May 10, 2021)

Click on the three vertical lines followed by a slash, next to the preset browser at the top center. There is a store link that shows up then, along with all the packs you own. Scroll way down, second row from the bottom, IIRC (might depend on window size).


----------



## sostenuto (May 10, 2021)

Found em, but only one loads. Percussive Drive has no place to 'select / buy' ....


----------



## Flintpope (May 11, 2021)

Teksonik said:


> Here's a few more patches if anyone is interested:


Cool!


----------



## Flintpope (May 11, 2021)

Teksonik said:


> Here's a few more patches if anyone is interested:


Thanks for the pack. Hybrid 01 Tek and Sykils Tek are my current faves. Are you going to do macros and descriptions?


----------



## Teksonik (May 11, 2021)

Thanks, maybe I'll do macros and descriptions in the future but I find that part of sound design rather tedious. I just like making sounds especially for a synth that I've just purchased. But feel free to assign the Macros to anything you want.


----------

